# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Games, games, games...

## Niall Fernie

Well, now that I have been "forced" into creating this forum for all the Caithness Gamers I'd better come clean and admit to my gaming dark side  :Smile: 

First off, I'm a proper gamer and by that I mean a PC Gamer, I have the best of gfx and sound, the mightiest of control systems (keyboard and mouse).  Now I'm not going to say I have the best PC gaming system, just that its waaaay better than any console (for now).

I'm a big fan of First Person Shooters (notice I'm using the full name for the nuubs), driving games (especially the Colin Mcrae Series) and World of Warcraft.

I have a couple of old vids on youtube from Colin Mcrae and a good few league matches recorded from Quake3Arena on my hdd.

CMR2005 Hotlap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB9zx4TUby8

Dirt 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RWP6iD7jZo

I've also recorded footage from Trackmania Nations which is a brilliant free driving game that reminds me very much of ReVolt (a classic):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4hNmoJqoDo

Anyway, have fun in the new forum....

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Cheers Niall ..  :Grin: 

Many Thanks.

----------


## cemmts

Niall you should have a look at www.iracing.com

----------


## Niall Fernie

Looks like its only for windows users at the moment (no linux support booo).

If I get time to reinstall windows I might give this a look.  It doesn't look like they do a trial version either which kind of puts me off it a bit.  Even the subscription behemoth WoW has a ten day trial.

Looks like it'll be TrackMania for a while yet, runs like a dream on Ubuntu under Wine.

----------


## Yoda the flump

I'm with you Niall, PC gaming it is, and there is only one game.....

Blood and Thunder - FOR THE HORDE!

Gnomes aint that bad though.

----------

